# My passion



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I love knitting most times but my passion is Norwegian embroidery called Hardanger and Florentine embroidery known as Bargello. Here are some pictures.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

What a gift! Thank you for sharing your passion!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh wow! You are in my neighbourhood! Just across the ditch.&#128516;


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you. God's gift!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite work.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you from one Aussie to another!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome! That is beautiful...my family does all that also, such lovely, traditional work! So nice to see someone have a passion for it! Thank you for sharing...and joining the site!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous work. How do you begin to make something so exquisite ?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous. My best friend's aunt also did Hardanger. Such talent! It's too bad it's not more poplular.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

They are fantastic. You're very talented.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Just absolutely stunning work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

How nice


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

How nice


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Exquisite work, infinite patience. Do you work from a pattern, or do you draft your own.? Is it a passion handed down from relatives? Do you work on bigger pieces ? Thanks for sharing


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

impressive


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Loverly!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Elegantly timeless - superb!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow ! It's beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to look at my embroidery and your kind comments.&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I do them from patterns and this was not handed down by my relatives as this is not found in India. I began doing this about 8 years ago and never looked back. Thank you for admiring.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Exquisite work.


I agree!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Your work looks like museum pieces.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

My goodness,this is very humbling. Thank you.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Sewlee your comment is very humbling. What can I say! Thank you!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

They are incredibly beautiful !! Wow is about all I can say to that !!!!!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Unbelievable! Fabulous!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous work!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What beautiful work!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautifully exquisite work!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

I absolutely love these table runners...very beautiful!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work Gunni. I too have done some hardanger but unfortunately my eyesight makes it rather too difficult now.
If you are interested to see.....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215539-1.html


----------



## BeHappy (Feb 28, 2014)

WOW, what can you say except beautiful!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

My son went to Norway and brought me back one of these. it is round and is enclosed in a double glass frame. I love it!!!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

That is lovely!


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Heirloom quality. I wouldn't have the patient to do that.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

You are so talented Cullenbe.wow!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't ever remember seeing this before. I love it.  So beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. You have patience I would not have so much. They are breath taking.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful.... is it easy to do? Many many years ago I had a neighbor who was going to teach me. But she had health issues and it never worked out. She did beautiful work...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Those pieces are really lovely! I haven't done any in a while, but I have a number of framed pieces hanging around here. I find it more relaxing than knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

When I lived in St. Paul, MN, I learned how to do hardanger. What gorgeous stuff it is!

Hazel


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful and I love the embroirded lilly of the valley.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## harpmom (Feb 28, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The excellence and beauty of your work amazes. Yes, You are gifted.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all. Very talented.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have always admired Hardanger. It used to be popular in the needlecraft magazines, and I was always tempted to try it, but was too scared to do the cutting away of the threads after embroidering.

Your work is very beautiful. Nice to see someone still doing some of these needle crafts that aren't so much in the mainstream any more.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

most beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful. I had a Norwegian aunt who did hardangar. I wish I had had her teach me the basics. Your work is exquisite.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mawhite (May 11, 2014)

Wow! So beautiful.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your work is flawless.
I tried Hardanger but could never get the evenness of the threads when I pulled.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

beautiful hardanger


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful!!! I could picture those being on my table.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy moly! Stunning work.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

They are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Exquisite! Treasures to be handed down through the family. thank-you for letting us look.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

alfief said:


> Beautiful!


I agree - really Beautiful work.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am in awe. Gorgeous!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Such intricate work. It is beautiful.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Gunni said:


> I love knitting most times but my passion is Norwegian embroidery called Hardanger and Florentine embroidery known as Bargello. Here are some pictures.


When you do them , need to fix in a frame.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your work is beautiful Gunni!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Only when I'm doing the weaving.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Only when I'm doing the weaving.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I can understand the beauty! I went to a Belguim lace shop when I was a teen. The lace was amazing!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!! I wanted to learn how to do Hardanger as I was doing a lot of cross stitch at the time, but then I picked up the knitting needles and that's what I always seem to be doing now.


----------

